# The 3 food groups



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Surf,turf and conechuh. Was pretty tasty


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Had to lookup your 3rd group there. Was a brand name I wasn't familiar with. May have to try it. 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Salty as hell!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Mac1528 said:


> Had to lookup your 3rd group there. Was a brand name I wasn't familiar with. May have to try it.
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


If you have never had conechuh, I think most of the board will support me on this, the hickory smoked one is the goat of grilled sausages


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

halo1 said:


> If you have never had conechuh, I think most of the board will support me on this, the hickory smoked one is the goat of grilled sausages


Best sausage on the market.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

lastcast said:


> Salty as hell!


Oops, may have to make a sub there...salty and processed meat?? Not good for mr triple bypass. 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Conecuh is the best sausage that is bad for you. All sausage is bad for you, may as well have the best bad! I hear they are building a factory store in Evergreen. I'll be a repeat customer. My wife's conecuh red beans and rice is the real deal.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have had a triple along with 11 stints. Its not a every day thing for me but if ya going to eat ya might as well eat good, and it is good.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

lees way2 said:


> I have had a triple along with 11 stints. Its not a every day thing for me but if ya going to eat ya might as well eat good, and it is good.


Oh, hello....when I saw it goes with red beans and rice, well, I just rolled over so I'll have to give it a shot now!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Conecuh's Thanksgiving Turkeys are pretty darn good also.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Conecuh is the best sausage that is bad for you. All sausage is bad for you, may as well have the best bad! I hear they are building a factory store in Evergreen. I'll be a repeat customer. My wife's conecuh red beans and rice is the real deal.


The store is already there, they have seasonal items you can't buy everywhere. On a related note, the Conecuh hot dogs are the best I've had, you can get them at a lot of stores in Alabama and Steve's Farm has them in their shop.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Haven't had the Conecuh Hot Dogs yet. That goes on the list thanks for the heads up!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yup, the hot dogs are the best. Their bacon, not so much. Stick with Wrights for bacon. The cracked pepper sausage is awesome.

Rouses carries the Little Chiefs, which are the hot dogs.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

If your in rouses try the lil butcher shoppe sweetfire sausage. It's dang good. Not quite as good as conechuh but it's an entirely different flavor profile


----------

